# Free slideShow maker?



## haring (Jul 28, 2010)

Do you know a free slideshow maker software which has advanced features? 

Which is the best one?


----------



## iAstonish (Jul 29, 2010)

Soundslides is pretty good

Soundslides: Software for Storytellers


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 29, 2010)

If you are a wedding photographer, why are you looking for free software?  Buy some good software and build it into your prices.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 15, 2012)

Let the spamming begin!

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc172/480sparky/SPAM/spam-6.jpg


----------

